# Just changed rear hub assembly, now brakes are binding? (2002 Spec-V)



## bbonnette_1980 (Apr 5, 2010)

Greetings all!

Recently I changed out my rear calipers because they were locking up and seizing when I would use the parking brake. Well, it got so bad that it ended up taking out the wheel bearings as well. Yes, I let it get too hot too long, and the grease became inefficient. In addition to changing the calipers, I also changed the pads and rotors since they were demolished as well.

When I was changing the calipers, I checked out the bearings. They were definitely fried, since they were noisy and there was a side-to-side movement of the tire while it was still on the car. To try and thwart any more danger until I could get my hands on a new hub assembly, I packed in some grease into the bearings. This only helped a little bit, but they were still noisy and loose.

So I finally got the new hub assembly, since to my surprise they dont sell just the bearing (I do, in fact, have a press). Installation was a snap. The side to side movement was gone, system was silent and everything seemed OK.

Until I drove it.

After a few times using the brakes while city driving, there was some grinding noise coming from that bearing I just replaced. I thought the new hub assembly I just installed was defective until I got it back home and inspected it. Turns out the brake was binding for some reason. By binding, I mean that it seems like the brakes were always "slightly engaged". Metal on metal dragging noise, and the tire took a little more effort to turn by hand. I know that brakes will have a little drag after using them, but this was a constant irritating noise. Loud enough for my passenger to question what the noise really was.

Furthermore, when slightly braking (as in starting to brake for a stop sign), there would occasionally be a very loud, low-pitched, quick grinding noise coming from that area.

I stripped everything apart to see if I missed anything, and everything was in its place. No matter what kind of readjustments I did, it was still binding. After driving, the rotors were somewhat hot--not sizzling, flesh-melting hot, but more like I couldnt keep my hand on it for longer than 2 seconds hot. The brake that was binding was definitely a little hotter than the other rear brake.

So, my question: Anyone have any idea why this could be happening? I thought about "driving it off", but I dont want to get in the same situation again--that is, the bearing grease gets too hot and I have to do the whole process again. Perhaps the new hub assembly is not "in spec"?

Any info appreciated! Thanks in advance!
Brady


----------

